# 2013 - Canyon Trail Cemetery



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Finally had most of the 2013 Canyon Trail Cemetery display set up and operating Saturday night just in time for a group of neighborhood children to stop by and check us out. My wife was filming some of the props and was able to catch the reactions. Some great reactions - I think they liked it!

50 years from now, they aren't going to talk about me at work and tell tales of the great conference calls I ran, but some of these kids will tell their children and grandchildren about this really spooky house when they were growing up.


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

This is brilliant - if you keep repeating "it's just a toy" maybe you eventually convince yourself!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That was great! They may have been scared but they sure weren't leaving!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I love the fact that one is dressed as Batman and it isn't even close to Trick or treat yet.


----------



## shannibal (Aug 14, 2013)

Love the reactions!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm cracking up at their reaction to the phone ringing

Don't kids just make all the hard work worthwhile?


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

That video is excellent , looks like you hit the perfect balance between scary and fun for the kids .


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Love it!!!!!!! I love the fact that the kids think the flashlights will protect them.


----------



## Mill_Pond_Fright_Night (Sep 21, 2013)

That is so cute!


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

This was so fun. Had to watch it twice so my daughter could enjoy it too.


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

The season is winding down with just a couple days left. Halloween Day weather is looking a bit sketchy here in the Chicago area, with possible thunderstorms in the afternoon. The storms may finish just in time for T-O-T, depending on the forecast. We are keeping the fingers crossed on all our skeletons! If the weather does break, we will have about 1,000 TOT's.

We've posted a couple preliminary videos of our 2013 display - Canyon Trail Cemetery. We have about 30 pneumatic props in total. Fortunately, when we bought the house, we picked out a corner lot, which has has given us lots of room for the display.

We did add a few new props this year, with the Flying Witch and a pneumatic version of Samara from "The Ring," being the most popular.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Simply first rate. Thanks for sharing your videos, your props are so professional looking. I hope you have a team of help. :zombie:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm with Deaths Door, it's hysterical that they have "armed" themselves with flashlights! I've never considered that kids will someday reminisce about "the great Halloween house in my neighborhood" but it's probably true. I definitely remember those things from my childhood. Great work!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

"It's just a toy!"

Heh


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

@NecroBones - Yep, I guess if you say that enough times, maybe you'll convince yourself. Maybe.......


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

I finally finished our 2013 video.

Mother Nature was not kind here in Chicago in 2013. It rained almost all day on Halloween, stopping for a couple hours late afternoon, early evening. We still had 600+ TOT's and a couple thousand people stop by.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Very nice and well put together. But your haunt is always so much better in person. Videos and pictures just can't do it justice. Looking forward to next year.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love what you said in your first post. You will be remembered for your Halloween haunt. That's a great thought to hold us through those times when props break down, we burn our already burnt hands with hot glue, again and again. And curse as nothing goes the way we want it to. But the kids don't see that, they just see the great show you put on. And I love how you say, some great reactions, and the first 10 seconds of the video is nothing but screaming. lol You've got a great looking haunt. I love your lighting. That's something I need to work on.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Slanks I really enjoyed your videos too. Your haunt is so well put together. Your right the kids reactions are priceless! I really enjoyed the little Batman who behind his cape and mask was ready to take on all the demons! What a hoot! I also agree with you about kids someday telling tales about that one house in the neighborhood. That's how I chose my forum name... kids I didn't know would refer to me or ask if I was The Halloween Lady. 
*Super job!!!!!!!!*


----------

